# I know I'm Si-dom, I'm just hung up on the T/F part.



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I took this questionnaire and posted in the alternative thread, but I'd like a little bit more feedback as to whether I might utilise T/F more. I will be appreciative of any insights._
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
__Female, 18. Boyfriend says I've been angsty recently (too many people attempting to walk all over me then getting pissy and blaming me when I don't let them) so I guess I'll say that. Feeling a bit aimless.

1. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14465299050/in/explore-2014-07-14
White buildings means it's a hot place. Very nice sunset in the background. I hope there's a dock off-frame for those boats, they can't really scale that cliff face. Lots of streetlights, makes it look like something's going on despite a lack of people. Wouldn't like to live there. Might fall down steep steps and winding roads.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
Thoughts generally match actions = how are we going to get to the show now? Profanities. If no reception, then panic, because then there's no one available to call.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Hah. No. Don't like afterparties. Usually filled with booze and stupid people. Main event is enough. Try and persuade the driver not to go, probably fail, then try and get a lift from family back, assuming it's not that late at night.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Thought= you're an idiot. Say= you're a moron. Mainly when they're wrong about something. If it's something really important to me, though, I'll stay silent and stew in my rage for a bit.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
Well, I believe parents should help their kids out, which my parents always did. Even if my dad is in a bad mood, he'll eventually come through. Boyfriend's mother refuses to help her son out with glasses (left him to go without for over a month), charges him rent money that he gets through student loans. I said my piece (is it possible for you to help him out with glasses, his rent is too high and it's only fair that you do) then, especially as she instated no contact, through my boyfriend and without even replying to my message, and wants me to come grovelling back for... something. I don't know. Either way I'm not compromising. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
Parents should be kind to their children. Always be honest. Only apologise when I've actually done something wrong. Determined them after seeing many people lying to me and others, and always making me look like the bad guy with lies. Honesty comes easy when you're almost always the one in the right and you can admit when you were actually wrong.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a) Probably not caring about others emotions if they refuse to display even the most basic of empathy for others. I will not coddle those who refuse to show even the most basic respect towards other people.
b) I'd grow thicker skin. Every time I think I've toughened up, I get a random emotional, tearful outburst. I want to protect my friends. I don't want to be weak any more.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I'll question it with others but rarely act on them. I don't get them very often, but I suppose when something is out of the ordinary, it'll make me feel uneasy. Honestly gut feelings just don't come often at all.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a) Video games that I do well in. Playing online with my boyfriend, and generally being with him and other close friends.b) Going out for long periods of time. I'm a homebody, and I like to be at home most of the time. Introspection is draining. I don't like looking inside myself, particularly. This questionnaire has been ridiculously difficult.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
Probably anger. Also feel generally disappointed. I hide that because I have to look after the team so to speak. I don't repress anything with my SO. I lay myself bare with him. I know I can trust him._


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

sound much more like a Feeler. thick skinned would be the T's. 

#7 sounds very feeler/emotional.

the way you speak of parents and kids sounds very ISFJ.


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

ISTJ.

*b) I'd grow thicker skin. Every time I think I've toughened up, I get a random emotional, tearful outburst. I want to protect my friends. I don't want to be weak any more.* *Introspection is draining. I don't like looking inside myself, particularly. This questionnaire has been ridiculously difficult.*

These make me think of elements of tertiary Fi coming into play. Most of the "Feeler" (Fe) values that you discussed are more influenced by your upbringing (Si) when combined with your values of how things should be (Fi). To me, it also seems like you possess a fair amount of Te like traits especially with regards to things like honesty, respect and just getting things done rather than compromising.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

KeroPanda said:


> ISTJ.
> 
> *b) I'd grow thicker skin. Every time I think I've toughened up, I get a random emotional, tearful outburst. I want to protect my friends. I don't want to be weak any more.* *Introspection is draining. I don't like looking inside myself, particularly. This questionnaire has been ridiculously difficult.*
> 
> These make me think of elements of tertiary Fi coming into play. Most of the "Feeler" (Fe) values that you discussed are more influenced by your upbringing (Si) when combined with your values of how things should be (Fi). To me, it also seems like you possess a fair amount of Te like traits especially with regards to things like honesty, respect and just getting things done rather than compromising.



i was thinking ISTJ for the most part (especially referring to people as idiots and morons - very STJ), but then number 7 threw me off and then i thought but wait, she's emotional. So after you posted your comments, i went back and re-read and i think you're right, i think she is ISTJ and it's her tertiary Fi stepping in rather than being an xFxx.

the "thoughts generally match actions = ..." that is very T and very Te version of T (rather than Ti version).

So yeah i agree with you, i think she is ISTJ too. 

The part that threw me off too was that she said she wish she wants to protect her friends and not be weak anymore, that made me think Feeler as well, i know ISFJ's are very protective types. So that still actually confuses me a bit, unless it could be because she's just wishing she were more outright like her E counterpart, the ESTJ, rather than the introverted ISTJ? Could be that.

And for the parents and kids part, yes ISTJ's are Traditionalists as all the STJ's are, so it could be ISTJ just as much as ISFJ.

All in all, most of her answers did strike me as ISTJ though when i first read through. 

So yeah, i see her as ISTJ now.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> i was thinking ISTJ for the most part (especially referring to people as idiots and morons - very STJ), but then number 7 threw me off and then i thought but wait, she's emotional. So after you posted your comments, i went back and re-read and i think you're right, i think she is ISTJ and it's her tertiary Fi stepping in rather than being an xFxx.
> 
> the "thoughts generally match actions = ..." that is very T and very *Te version of T (rather than Ti version)*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that insight, everyone. It's kinda strange to type as ISFJ in all the tests I take, then come answer some questions and get a vote for balanced T/F, one F (now retracted by you) and what are now two t votes. 

Bolded the parts I want to address. First part is what distinguishes Te/Ti? I'm not sure what exactly the difference is between them, or when they might be used. I understand Fe and Fi, but I think I've shifted towards Fi. 

Second part in bold: to an extent. Weakness, to me, is showing sadness. I want to be stoic and not get sad-upset when I'm accused of being dishonest. I don't mind displaying anger as long as it's justified. I'm getting better at handling confrontation, something which I also used to struggle with, because the worst that can happen is you lose a relationship that would be unhealthy anyway, and at best the situation is resolved and the air cleared.


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

It's a rather simplistic way of looking at it, but generally Te users come across a lot more pragmatic than Ti users. However this doesn't entirely apply for the XNTJ type as Ni can sometimes be mistaken for Ti and vice-versa. 

I can only use myself as an example, but the Ti for an FJ manifests itself by becoming more interested in creating a sort of model that will help explain how interpersonal dynamics work. There is a desire to utilise this information, but coming up with a theoretical model of how relationships work is also quite interesting too. To a certain extent, you will probably be interested in this too considering that everyone here is interested in MBTI.

There is a difference in people who write in an Ti manner compared to a Te manner as well. My ISFP partner for example who employs Te is much more direct in her communication in comparison to my speech/writing which is more round-about and wordy. For example, this was some random facebook note that I wrote a few years back attempting to explain some model of how I behave.



> Question of some random INTP: "Apparently I come-off as a big arrogant, know-it-all, ass-hole. Those who really know me know that I am truly only a little arrogant, know-it-all, ass-hole. I think. How to I speak my mind without offending my audience? At the same time I want to get my point across and not sound passive. This is something seriously inhibiting many parts of my life."
> 
> _____
> 
> ...


Basically a lot of questioning, answering, coming up with more questions and so fourth. I actually consider myself to be very Ti based when it comes to analysing my own emotions and trying to explain everything. You can have a look at my writing style in my "What's my personality type post". (Shameful plug but relevant >_>)

personalitycafe.com/isfj-forum-nurturers/13880-introverted-thinking-tertiary-function.html

Regarding the protectiveness of an ISTJ: 
When it comes to the emotional aspect, Fi in general is a lot more intense than Fe so it wouldn't be too surprising to find an ISTJ who is fiercely defensive of those they are exceptionally close to. In fact, it's a character that is observable in many anime shows where the typically "cold" individual to show a lot of emotion when it comes to the crunch. Fe is more generalised towards everyone including strangers. From what I've experienced, it seems like Fi users (FPs and TJs) tend to experience emotions much more intensely when those values are triggered.


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

Istj


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Hm, I guess my writing style is like Te. I struggle to use more words than needed. 

However, if someone is genuinely wrong I'll repeat it back to them, as you do to get them to see your point of view, then explain why it's wrong using outside examples. Often this is... Seen as confrontational, even if my tone isn't rude.  I can see why your approach earns you more friends, especially among the sensitive. I like it but I can't see myself using it. It's not shameless if it's relevant. :>

I wasn't quite sure what to make of the ISFJ Ti thread, the only thing I really agreed on was thinking of a better word. Maths is not my forte. 

I'm friendly but reserved. I can't care about strangers nearly as much as friends or at all really. I will strike out against people who repeatedly walk all over my friends, especially through underhanded methods.

Cheers, @KeroPanda.

Heh. Another ISTJ vote. Feels like I've been living a lie.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Retsu said:


> Thanks for all that insight, everyone. It's kinda strange to type as ISFJ in all the tests I take, then come answer some questions and get a vote for balanced T/F, one F (now retracted by you) and what are now two t votes.
> 
> Bolded the parts I want to address. First part is what distinguishes Te/Ti? I'm not sure what exactly the difference is between them, or when they might be used. I understand Fe and Fi, but I think I've shifted towards Fi.


Have a read on some descriptions here at The 8 Cognitive Functions

see if that helps you understand the functions more.



> Second part in bold: to an extent. Weakness, to me, is showing sadness. I want to be stoic and not get sad-upset when I'm accused of being dishonest. I don't mind displaying anger as long as it's justified. I'm getting better at handling confrontation, something which I also used to struggle with, because the worst that can happen is you lose a relationship that would be unhealthy anyway, and at best the situation is resolved and the air cleared.


all introverts really hate confrontation. it's just an introvert thing, so it doesn't necessarily show what type of introvert you are.

Here's a thread on ISTJ's and conflict:

http://personalitycafe.com/istj-forum-duty-fulfillers/27898-istjs-conflict.html

Here's a thread on ISFJ's and conflict:

http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-forum-nurturers/105899-how-handle-confrontations.html


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

I mean no offense, this is purely out of interest, but can you please explain how someone can be 'genuinely' wrong.



> if someone is genuinely wrong I'll repeat it back to them, as you do to get them to see your point of view, then explain why it's wrong using outside examples.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Retsu said:


> Hm, I guess my writing style is like Te. I struggle to use more words than needed.
> 
> However, if someone is genuinely wrong I'll repeat it back to them, as you do to get them to see your point of view, then explain why it's wrong using outside examples. Often this is... Seen as confrontational, even if my tone isn't rude.  I can see why your approach earns you more friends, especially among the sensitive. I like it but I can't see myself using it. It's not shameless if it's relevant. :>
> 
> ...


Tell me a little bit about why you chose your user name/pic, and why you chose your signature quote/pic, would love to hear?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

xnewix said:


> I mean no offense, this is purely out of interest, but can you please explain how someone can be 'genuinely' wrong.


Like... Stating something that is obviously not factual and believing it is with all their heart. Extreme example is saying the sky is green. There is right and wrong and believing the sky is green and denying all evidence that it is blue is wrong.
I do have quite a black and white view on some things, admittedly.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> Tell me a little bit about why you chose your user name/pic, and why you chose your signature quote/pic, would love to hear?


Retsu Unohana is my favourite character from the anime/manga Bleach. My name comes from her first chosen name. I took the RPG personality test from another user's sig here, and ended up with that result. Paladins/Knights are my favourite class I'm RPGs. Again with the whole protecting thing.

There's nothing overly deep to it, I'm afraid.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Retsu said:


> Retsu Unohana is my favourite character from the anime/manga Bleach. My name comes from her first chosen name. I took the RPG personality test from another user's sig here, and ended up with that result. Paladins/Knights are my favourite class I'm RPGs. Again with the whole protecting thing.
> 
> There's nothing overly deep to it, I'm afraid.


Honestly, if i just judged your type according to your avatar name and pic, and signature, i would say you are an ISTP!

EDIT: but anyways, i just went and did the test and came up with the same result as you:

​
and I'm INFP so that test doesn't pin point a type.

However i'm still puzzled over your avatar name and pic? Like it's more of a Warrior/Protector type. 

I'll read up on that avatar, not familiar with it much?

EDIT: ok so i just read some. There is no way you can be ISTJ, it just doesn't fit your avatar.

Now i'm revoking all my comments, and going to go over your profile/questionare again.

Now i'm convinced you are ISTP.

I wasn't thinking about it much because you said you are a Si dom. But the more i think of it, you say alot of things in your questionare that could point to ISTP.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> Honestly, if i just judged your type according to your avatar name and pic, and signature, i would say you are an ISTP!


You know what, I scored as ISTP in a quick test I took a few days ago. Don't add in more types to the confusion, I'm definitely Si-dom!


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Retsu said:


> You know what, I scored as ISTP in a quick test I took a few days ago. Don't add in more types to the confusion, I'm definitely Si-dom!


Ok, tell me why you think you're a Si dom?


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

> Like... Stating something that is obviously not factual and believing it is with all their heart. Extreme example is saying the sky is green. There is right and wrong and believing the sky is green and denying all evidence that it is blue is wrong.
> I do have quite a black and white view on some things, admittedly.


Interesting. To me nothing is certain, to me there is only perception or perspectives. who is it that can say what Is and what is not. To me facts do not truly exist but rather generally 'accepted' human perspectives. 

p.s Is the sky Really Blue? for everyone? could someone else see it as green?

I mostly see si and te in your answers


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

xnewix said:


> Interesting. To me nothing is certain, to me there is only perception or perspectives. who is it that can say what Is and what is not. To me facts do not truly exist but rather generally 'accepted' human perspectives.
> 
> p.s Is the sky Really Blue? for everyone? could someone else see it as green?
> 
> I mostly see si and te in your answers


That is true about perspectives in the Ti/Ni types. So i would have to agree with you here that this sounds like a Si/Te type.

I'm a Si/Te type, but Si is my tertiary and Te my inferior (as in INFP). Now, being that i'm an N xNxx and more open to abstract and theory, over time i have learned to open my mind to the perspectives i hear of Ti/Ni types especially INFJ's about how things are subjective to people's perception, so i have come to believe the truth in these different perspectives, that it could be different to how i perceive it to be. Like the sky to me looks blue, and i'll say it's blue, but i understand that it may not be blue, it's just a perspective out of many perspectives. But i could see where a xSxx that uses Si/Te in their function stack, is not going to agree of other perspectives. So yeah, that would put her as ISTJ.

What do you think of her avatar choice?

EDIT: But wait! then again....

ISFJ's dont' use Si with Te, and hell if you will get them to believe the sky is not blue right?

2nd EDIT:

Actually, no xSxJ's will believe anything different than the sky is blue period and that's it.

So, all other types are more open to the sky being any color depending on the perspective you are looking at it from.

So all xSxJ's will say the sky is blue and that's it, so that doesn't differentiate between ISTJ and ISFJ, and one uses Ti and one uses Te.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> Ok, tell me why you think you're a Si dom?


From a lot of what I've read, Si is largely about tradition, and being reminded of things in the past. I believe that it is very important to learn from the past. I find it difficult to describe myself but from the descriptions I read of Si, all of it is just _right_. It's more a matter of knowing what I am not. I don't do Ne or Ni at all, and Se just isn't me. I know Si isn't just memory and details, but I'm pretty damn good at that. I get reminded of things by other things a lot. I feel it is my dominant function because when I read the descriptions of it, like comparing a thing to a thing and thinking hey that thing isn't like it was before, or that thing looks like another thing I know, (semantic satiation ugh) I know that's something I do every day, if not more. By function stacks, Si definitely comes first and any Intuition last.



xnewix said:


> Interesting. To me nothing is certain, to me there is only perception or perspectives. who is it that can say what Is and what is not. To me facts do not truly exist but rather generally 'accepted' human perspectives.
> 
> p.s Is the sky Really Blue? for everyone? could someone else see it as green?
> 
> I mostly see si and te in your answers


I could be wrong but that's a pretty N thing to say. I believe that things can be... concrete. So, of my latest in a string of what are terrible examples but I can't think of anything better, a dog is a dog. I don't really subscribe to the viewpoint of "I perceive it to be a dog but it might not be".

p.s. Yes, there are colour blind people, of course. I apologise. That is probably not what you're getting at, though, and what you're getting at is much deeper.



Dreamer777 said:


> Actually, no xSxJ's will believe anything different than the sky is blue period and that's it.
> 
> So all xSxJ's will say the sky is blue and that's it, so that doesn't differentiate between ISTJ and ISFJ, and one uses Ti and one uses Te.


This is indeed true.  That's not to say we're not open to reasoning if you're very persuasive, bu you'd have to be pretty damn smooth to persuade us that the sky isn't blue.

EDIT: I know it turns other colours at different points in the day. But never green. Unless you're colour blind.


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

I have read this, but am off to bed. I shall reply to you later


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> i'm thinking that sounds Te.
> 
> Te is extroverted, looks for knowledge outside of self.
> Ti is introverted, looks for knowledge inside of self.
> ...


MBTI is one of my main interests. I like bike rides and playing video games on PC. Watching the stuff my Dad watches downstairs (I've watched a good half of Star Trek Voyager this way, should probably watch it myself properly... Seven and Doctor, best characters) Uh... I go to the gym with my SO every week. Admittedly it's hard for me to think of hobbies because I don't do something specialised like gardening. I have interests, more often. I know this is shocking for ISTJs but I do like to make jokes, often one liners relevant to the situation. I only do this round close friends, though. I'll also exaggerate how literally I take things because I find it funny when people tell me they were joking. Though I do have to do the same thing for my SO sometimes.

It has been a while since I personally had deep running stress, but I vent while questioning how the situation makes sense. I jump straight to asking questions and assigning blame. Lots of questions. Often my stress is people related because they're crazy. I run into crazy and weed it out as it comes, sometimes by purposefully testing the waters. "Hey, you've done something wrong and it's not fair, fix it" IT'S YOUR FAULT RETSU HOW DARE YOU POINT OUT MY MISTAKE TO ME!!!!!! Affectionate pet names in these cases include various gendered slurs, from other females, as if having an opinion and daring to God forbid call them out on doing something wrong, even not in an outright rude way, is unfeminine and a cardinal sin. So my stress is other people, and I handle it by cutting off the bad ones where I can. If I can't cut them out, and especially if they are a tumour in my friendship group that just wouldn't go away, I'm a horrible person to them, especially if unintelligent and unwilling to learn from absolutely anything, then wondering why they fail.

If it's someone else who is under stress, and it's not for something stupid, it takes a while to realise that they have feelings and are probably looking for support more than a Spanish inquisition. I'm unsure how to comfort people in times of sadness with words. If it's my SO I'll just cuddle him. If I caused the stress and I like the person, I'll fix it by researching into how to fix it extensively until all my options are exhausted.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

@Retsu

i just want to clarify something i said in my last post that you already quoted above, i should have said this instead: (ps: i also did go back to the post and edit it at the bottom of the post)


EDIT:

i should have said:
Te is extroverted and looks for answers outside of self. (rather than looks for knowledge)
Ti is introverted and looks for answers inside of self. ( " " ")

reason being is that we all gain knowledge externally no matter we are Ti or Te users, but it's when it comes to answers or conclusions, Ti users will search internally in their existing frameworks and systems of stored knowledge, and Te will more search externally outside of self to hear what other research already says or what others are saying. 

Hope i've defined it right this time?


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

@Dreamer777



> So for ISTP's they need to activate Se to get out of depression/stress
> For ISTJ's they need to activate Te to get out of depression/stress


I thought it was your tertiary function that gets you out of stress,
and the inferior function is what you use when stressed ?

So ISTJ would use Ne when stressed. and use Fi to get out of it?
ISTP Fe when stressed and use Ni to get out of it

@Retsu 


> I also utilise Se to appreciate my SO


Eww.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Retsu said:


> MBTI is one of my main interests. I like bike rides and playing video games on PC. Watching the stuff my Dad watches downstairs (I've watched a good half of Star Trek Voyager this way, should probably watch it myself properly... Seven and Doctor, best characters) Uh... I go to the gym with my SO every week. Admittedly it's hard for me to think of hobbies because I don't do something specialised like gardening. I have interests, more often. I know this is shocking for ISTJs but I do like to make jokes, often one liners relevant to the situation. I only do this round close friends, though. I'll also exaggerate how literally I take things because I find it funny when people tell me they were joking. Though I do have to do the same thing for my SO sometimes.
> 
> It has been a while since I personally had deep running stress, but I vent while questioning how the situation makes sense. I jump straight to asking questions and assigning blame. Lots of questions. Often my stress is people related because they're crazy. I run into crazy and weed it out as it comes, sometimes by purposefully testing the waters. "Hey, you've done something wrong and it's not fair, fix it" IT'S YOUR FAULT RETSU HOW DARE YOU POINT OUT MY MISTAKE TO ME!!!!!! Affectionate pet names in these cases include various gendered slurs, from other females, as if having an opinion and daring to God forbid call them out on doing something wrong, even not in an outright rude way, is unfeminine and a cardinal sin. So my stress is other people, and I handle it by cutting off the bad ones where I can. If I can't cut them out, and especially if they are a tumour in my friendship group that just wouldn't go away, I'm a horrible person to them, especially if unintelligent and unwilling to learn from absolutely anything, then wondering why they fail.
> 
> If it's someone else who is under stress, and it's not for something stupid, it takes a while to realise that they have feelings and are probably looking for support more than a Spanish inquisition. I'm unsure how to comfort people in times of sadness with words. If it's my SO I'll just cuddle him. If I caused the stress and I like the person, I'll fix it by researching into how to fix it extensively until all my options are exhausted.


What part of the descriptions of ISTP do you relate to (as you mentioned earlier that you relate more to the ISTP descriptions?

What part of the descriptions of ISTJ do you NOT relate to?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

xnewix said:


> @Dreamer777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the inferior function is what you use when stressed.

As for tertiary, you can go into what is called a loop. Like for me as an INFP, my loop would be Si Fi loop, as normally i'm Fi Si for dom and ter.

So the loop will make me sulk over past grievances as Si brings it up strongly to my Fi, but we would not be as accurate with memory as Si dom, so it's not healthy, because we're not even remembering facts in a practical and accurate manner. Loops are painful. Aux pulls us out of the loops as well. Aux seems to be the magical cure for all loops, inferior eruptions, stress, depression, etc. Truly Aux is our magical function.

i believe dom-ter loops is interconnected with inferior eruptions, that one doesn't exist without the other, that it is because of the dom-ter loop that causes the inferior eruption - hence the Aux works on calming both down.

it's something i'm still studying and trying to get a fuller grasp and understanding of? but it seems to make sense to me that way.

See, now all what i just said on Ti and Te one being finding answers internally and one externally, wouldn't apply to how i believe about the dom-ter loop and the inferior eruption. Cause i didn't find that answer externally, i came up with my own answer internally with that. 

So that leads to the other point of how our functions work together. For me my internal functions are Fi and Si, so they are working with my external functions of Te and Ne. It shows how complex it is how these functions work together in a complex system. Because me coming up with my own conclusion of dom-ter loop being interconnected with inferior eruption and engaging aux calms both down, that would not be Te on it's own, because i haven't really found anyone or any article yet that has told me that, it's my own assumption and conclusion?

I'm still trying to learn all these complexities about the cognitive functions and how they work together? it's so much to learn.



EDIT:

ps: an example of the inferior function being used when stressed for me as an INFP, i want to vent in a loud voice (sometimes yelling) and blame someone for what they did wrong and tell them why it's wrong. Things like that. My inferior is Te.

And then things like finding something to organize (which would engage my Ne) can help to pull me out of an eruption. Te likes to organize, and Ne feeds Te with great ideas of how to organize in more creative ways. So at that point, my aux is working with my inferior and pulling me out of the eruption.


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

Perhaps, but your tertiary function is what bridges the gap, at least that is what I think, however I don't see it as completely removing you from being in a bad state, rather it 'pulls you out from the lowest of lows' gee I now longer feel like that expedition to heaven; Loops I think are still bad, just not end of the world situations. so I guess you could be correct in eventually you would need your Aux.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

xnewix said:


> Perhaps, but your tertiary function is what bridges the gap, at least that is what I think, however I don't see it as completely removing you from being in a bad state, rather it 'pulls you out from the lowest of lows' gee I now longer feel like that expedition to heaven; Loops I think are still bad, just not end of the world situations. so I guess you could be correct in eventually you would need your Aux.


There is something i found later on after i concluded on my own internally about the magic of aux function, that there is articles out there that this is true of engaging aux to come out of stress/depression etc, but now i can't remember if it was speaking to the dom ter loop or if it was speaking to the eruption of inferior. But never the less, i was excited when i found that out, ah, i think it was an ISTJ that linked me to that article now come to think of it, i'll have to look back and see.

So there are articles out there that are saying what i'm saying too on one of these, the dom ter loop, or the inferior eruption, just can't remember which. 

So that being said, i was glad to find such an article to confirm what i also concluded on the matter. 

But i have not found an article (yet) confirming my conclusion that aux works on both the dom ter loop and the inferior eruption, and that the dom ter loop and the inferior eruption are interconnected, one affects the other.

I'll go now and see if i can find that other article i just mentioned....


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

ps: also as me as an INFP when engaging Ne to pull out of inferior eruption, stress, depression, etc, it's not just my example of organizing things with Te working with Ne, but using Ne in other ways regardless of using Te with it, there are many other ways i'll engage my Ne to pull me out of the stress/depression.

Being here on the typing forum is utilizing my Ne alot. This is one way of engaging my Ne. But i could get stressed out being on the typing forum in other ways too depending on who i'm interacting with. i have had past experience on here with getting into very hostile and heated battles with others "competing" to type a person. I use the word competing because in those cases it's like a crazy hostile competition and battle. But i've learned to never let anything go that far, or hopefully i've learned, far as in getting really bent out of shape and upset when other "typists" at that time are trying to call me out as being stupid. 

So, i've learned to just enjoy myself on this what's my type forum in helping to type others, and not get into any hostile battles with anyone, at that point i would just leave the thread. As an INFP, it's more important for me to keep my Zen and walk away peacefully, than to get all bent out of shape in hostile arguments on the what's my type forum, lol 

i have had my share of battles on here though, but i learned it's not worth it, let people think what they want to, if they want to think i'm stupid and illogical, so be it, let them think that. Because there are others who appreciate my help. So i focus on those who appreciate me, and walk away from those who don't. It's a skill i learned to do, lol :happy: Keeping my Zen! 

Anyhows, so back to the point of engaging aux, which in my case is Ne. There are other ways i engage my Ne as well. Ne loves to generate ideas and possibilities, it can be used in a variety of ways.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

xnewix said:


> Eww.


WITH MY EYES MY GOD.
@_Dreamer777_

What part of the descriptions of ISTP do you relate to (as you mentioned earlier that you relate more to the ISTP descriptions?


> ISTPs have a compelling drive to understand the way things work. They're good at logical analysis, and like to use it on practical concerns. They typically have strong powers of reasoning, although they're not interested in theories or concepts unless they can see a practical application. They like to take things apart and see the way they work.
> ISTPs are loyal to their causes and beliefs, and are firm believers that people should be treated with equity and fairness.
> They focus on details and practical things. *Unless they're beyond saving.*
> They are not naturally tuned in to how they are affecting others.* Ask questions first, realise that other people have emotions later. Disregard them anyway if I don't like the person.*
> ...



What part of the descriptions of ISTJ do you NOT relate to?



> The ISTJ is extremely dependable on following through with things which he or she has promised.* I can do this for other people. * For this reason, they sometimes get more and more work piled on them. _*I don't let this happen. If I can't do something I'll say no. I rarely finish what I start, especially in classes, unless it's an exam.*
> _The ISTJ will work for long periods of time and put tremendous amounts of energy into doing any task which they see as important to fulfilling a goal.
> They like to be accountable for their actions, and enjoy being in positions of authority.
> ISTJs have an excellent ability to take any task and define it, organize it, plan it, and implement it through to completion. They are very hard workers, who do not allow obstacles to get in the way of performing their duties. *Take that with a pinch of salt - it also says that ISTJs don't value their own achievements, which I don't. People have told me I'm hard working but I don't feel that I am.*







> Te is extroverted and looks for answers outside of self. (rather than looks for knowledge)
> Ti is introverted and looks for answers inside of self. ( " " ")


Oh. Crap. Answers. I generally tend to look for answers inside of myself first, then when they're not there ask other people.

Also Dreamer I really appreciate all the patience you've displayed here. Thank you.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@Retsu-

I haven't read the entire thread; just the first few posts.

Your responses appear to be heavily influenced by Fi. I disagree with the poster that thought #7 seemed to be the response of a feeler. We all have emotions and feelings; how we cognitively address those feelings and emotions determines our preference. You are addressing them subjectively based on internally held values, and you would like to be in better control of your emotions. While everyone feels this way, it is of paramount importance to a IXTJ, which is what gives us that aloof and reserved air that throws so many off.

My vote is that you are likely a typical female ISTJ. There are several ladies on this site that can help you explore that possibility. You might post in the ISTJ forum, or PM some of them. A few that come to mind are @Sela, @DaisyChain, @outofplace, @Sabrah, @MonieJ, @bluefizzure, and @Karen2011. There are many others, but these come to mind, right now. Although not an ISTJ, I would also suggest talking to @BooMonster. She's an ENFP with good insight to the ISTJ type, and she has a balanced perspective.

Good luck in your quest for self-discovery.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

@Retsu

I agree with @niss completely and I read the entire thread.


----------



## DaisyChain (Aug 8, 2011)

niss said:


> Although not an ISTJ, I would also suggest talking to @_BooMonster_. She's an ENFP with good insight to the ISTJ type, and she has a balanced perspective.


She's also all-around awesome, and her avatar is hilarious.


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

Edit: nvm. the OP's answer to the #7 question....is what you ment?


@niss

can you please explain what you mean by this.



> Your responses appear to be heavily influenced by Fi. I disagree with the poster that thought #7 seemed to be the response of a feeler


.
which poster where you referring too? the #7 post.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

xnewix said:


> Edit: nvm. the OP's answer to the #7 question....is what you ment?
> 
> 
> @niss
> ...


Number seven question, not number seven post.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

@Retsu @xnewix and everyone else interested:

i found this article and it seems awesome explaining the different types and how they use their cog functions.

i havent' got to read through it yet, because it's long with all 16 types, but thought i would go ahead and share with you so you could also go ahead and start reading it too.

Socionics - the16types.info - Jungian Cognitive Function Analysis of 16 Types by


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> @_Retsu_ @_xnewix_ and everyone else interested:
> 
> i found this article and it seems awesome explaining the different types and how they use their cog functions.
> 
> ...


Just having a quick glance at that, looks pretty solid. Thanks a lot! Naturally scrolling down to ISTJ first 
@niss, I've posted a couple of times in there and actually thought I was ISTJ (along with ISFP and, embarrassingly, INFJ) a few years ago. It would seem that it is now that my typing is actually correct. I'll have to frequent the forums more and speak to BooMonster if I see her. Thanks to all the ISTJs who came into this thread!


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Retsu said:


> WITH MY EYES MY GOD.
> @_Dreamer777_
> 
> What part of the descriptions of ISTP do you relate to (as you mentioned earlier that you relate more to the ISTP descriptions?
> ...


Your welcome, it's been enjoyable and pleasant 

One thing that stands out or two i should say with the SP types is that they live for today in the present, they don't live in yesterday or tomorrow, and they value their freedom to do what they want to do whenever they want to do it without being obligated too much to anyone or even telling anyone where they are going or what they are going to do, or even come back and still not tell where they have been or what they did. 

Especially ISTP's, they don't like to talk about things they do or places they go or people they see because it takes the interest out of it and makes life feel boring and restricted and imprisoned like a prisoner, or they don't feel it's important or worthy enough to waste time talking about it. They don't like to talk about their life, they like to live their life, spontaneously and impulsively as they please. Unless it's something they want to talk about but they don't like people prying too much into them about it, that can really irritate them.

That really sets apart an ISTP from other types, and some of it being the SP group, but mostly ISTP's. 

So that's something you can look at as well.

I like that ISTJ's have jumped in alot and given their input. It helps you to relate more to the ISTJ's which seems it's your type. But i know you were still unsure of ISTP, so we can discuss it for as long as you need to be comfortable.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> Your welcome, it's been enjoyable and pleasant
> 
> One thing that stands out or two i should say with the SP types is that they live for today in the present, they don't live in yesterday or tomorrow, and they value their freedom to do what they want to do whenever they want to do it without being obligated too much to anyone or even telling anyone where they are going or what they are going to do, or even come back and still not tell where they have been or what they did.
> 
> ...


Hm... as much as I can relate to some of the characteristics of ISTP with wanting to know how things work, I'll just chalk that down to me as an individual, and I fit in the ISTJ group.
I can be flexible and somewhat spontaneous, but I won't burst into song (IRL) and dance. But aside from that... ISTJ. 
Thanks, you're doing us all a service by exploring others' types.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Retsu said:


> Hm... as much as I can relate to some of the characteristics of ISTP with wanting to know how things work, I'll just chalk that down to me as an individual, and I fit in the ISTJ group.
> I can be flexible and somewhat spontaneous, but I won't burst into song (IRL) and dance. But aside from that... ISTJ.
> Thanks, you're doing us all a service by exploring others' types.


Basically, SPs fear boredom and stagnation, so they like life a little more edgy. SJs fear instability so they work to provide structure and external stability in their life and the lives of others.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

niss said:


> Basically, SPs fear boredom and stagnation, so they like life a little more edgy. SJs fear instability so they work to provide structure and external stability in their life and the lives of others.


 @niss

i like the way you describe simply what each of these categories of types fear.

Could you describe simply for the NF's and the NT's also? would love to hear, this is a real simple cool way to look at it.


----------

